# Running Cold



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Something is not right.

I have a 2016.5 LT and during the -5F last week, my heater warmed up right away and my temp gauge didn't flux at all, stayed in the usual spot it's always in. Interstate and off.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've driven 20 minutes in single digits with my 2016 with the heater blasting away, including a 60 mph highway jaunt, and the temp gauge never hit the mark where it normally runs (it ranged from the 1/3 to 2 tick marks below the normal OT point [1 tick over halfway]). There was plenty of heat, which there usually is after ~5 minutes, but it definitely wasn't warmed up fully.

Lots of idle or low speed driving will cause the heat to be sucked out of the engine faster than it's made.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yeah, but it wasn't a consistent thing. The next day, same temperatures (give or take 3 degrees) and it was up to temp and warm inside within 7 minutes (before I got on the interstate).

Thaks for the reply


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Tell the dealer your car can't decide if it wants to run at 100 or 200 degrees. Try another dealer. 

I had to hit 2 dealers to get my battery warenteed.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

i have a 16.5 LT can drive 20-25 minutes to town on a -20c day get up to temp and as soon as i get to a stop light or go under 60kmh temp will drop. heats on full blower bout 3/4 still hot out the vents. buddy has a wrx that does the same thing probably just the small engine cant make enough heat at idle/low rpm.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

My Premier is the exact same way. In fact, we had some mornings about -5*F and even after my 20 minute drive to work, the car never completely warmed up.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

this is normal temp roughly after 20 minute drive last night 






this is after sitting at a stop light/ driving threw town at 50km/h just as a reference in a -25c night


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Your water circulation is slower at idle. and with idle being only 750 rpm. That's pretty slow. And with your heater on. THat's a secondary cooler. 

With temps that cold. Your car is going to cool down at idle. Specially if there's a wind blowing through your radiator while idling.

The coldest we've seen is 20. Even that cooled my car down and it's only got 2500 miles on it.


----------

